# Outdoor projector



## tjbingha (Nov 28, 2012)

I am just finishing up building our deck and want to put an outdoor projector screen up so that we can utilize the space to watch football this fall and so the kids can watch movies outside at night. 

Construction I have no problem with, but this project I am a little more heistant about b/c I do not know anything bout projectors or screens for outdoor use.

Question 1 - I am considering mounting a pull down screen under my soffit (see picture one-in between the lights). Is this worth it or should i just buy one of those fold job guys...

Question 2- the plan is to build a "roll out" type projector cart so that the system stays in my sunroom out of the elements. I would like to recess electric into the deck and perhaps and outdoor internet line so that we can plug in and perhaps stream some items.

I am planning on having a consultation with best buy but I am wondering if anyone has any tips or advice as to what type of system works best in a space like this. I have never completed anything of the sort before.

Tom


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

My brother in law painted a sheet of plywood white and just stores it in the garage when not in use.


----------



## tjbingha (Nov 28, 2012)

Unfortunately i have no garage and my shed is full of my tools so I have no real space to store a solid screen like that...

thanks,


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

You could build some kind of cornice for the pull down screen. This will keep it somewhat safe from the elements when not in use.
I suspect that any pull down screen will form mildew in a short amount of time however.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I seriously wouldn't bother talking to anyone at Best Buy about this.


A pull down screen under the soffit should be fine, and your idea of using a roll out set up for the projector is actually a pretty good idea as well.

Have you thought out the speaker arrangement, and cabling needed?


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

I have little expertise in what you are asking but I think it is a great plan. Meaning store a pull down screen inside and bring it outside when the weather is right. Then roll out your cart with the projector and plug everything in for an outdoor concert.


----------



## Texican (Jan 18, 2017)

Kinda of reviving an old thread here...........

What I did for our outdoor theater was to have a 13ft X 14ft piece of white canvas made for the screen. I built a modular screen device that raises the screen like a sail on a ship and tensions it. It does a pretty good job.


----------



## Texican (Jan 18, 2017)

Here is a pic of the screen from about 30 yards away.


----------



## bceinspection (Feb 3, 2017)

Texican said:


> Here is a pic of the screen from about 30 yards away.





Awesome!

When is the DIYchatroom party at your house happening?!




Aaron B. Lichtenauer
Certified Home Inspector
Columbus Ohio Home Inspections


----------

